# Virginia to OUTLAW Firearms & Self Defense Instruction



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Very brazen tyranny. I see no way that this could pass into law.



> The law would instantly transform all martial arts instructors into criminal felons. This includes instructors who teach kickboxing, BJJ, Krav Maga, boxing and even Capoeira.
> 
> It would also criminalize all firearms training classes, including concealed carry classes.
> 
> ...


https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-11-27-tyranny-alert-virginia-to-outlaw-krav-maga-brazilian-jiu-jitsi-kickboxing-firearms-instruction-sb64.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I think it should be a felony to introduce legislation that is so blatantly unconstitutional.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Washington Swamp Dwellers have taken over the Northern Virginia area adjacent to DC.
And they are forcing their leftist policies on a state that is largely conservative, land area wise that is. But the rural dwellers are now outnumbered.

Just like Florida. the southern half of the state has been taken over by liberals from the North East, and immigrants from the islands.
It got so bad down there we left the area where I grew up and lived over half my life to flee to the part of Florida that is still The South.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Society is deconstructing itself.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

i wonder what the personal backgrounds of those proposing the law are, and who they are tied to.

It sounds like commies to me or the muzslime brotherhood...............


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Society is deconstructing itself.


Liberals are deconstructing society.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Will they also burn all books and delete all related info from the web so no one can be self-taught? Will it be a felony for possessing such knowledge gained in another state? What a bunch of Clowns.
Foolish endeavor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if Free States like Wyoming, Idaho, S. Dakota, etc should pass a Law stating that anyone moving from a libtard state like California et. al cannot vote for 10 years. 

That should give the new people time to see how a Free State does things before they go and vote to @#$%& it up just like they screwed up the state that they came from. I bet Texas, Florida, N. Carolina, Colorado, Virginia etc wish they could turn back the clock and done something to keep their states Free from the idiots who moved there...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just rename the class into some kind of new yoga.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

VA is heading off the liberal cliff . get use to it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We have to turn and fight eventually. We cant just keep giving up ground to the left because we will eventually run out of ground to concede.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> We have to turn and fight eventually. We cant just keep giving up ground to the left because we will eventually run out of ground to concede.


Elections madder. We get to wrapped up in a prefect person so the liberals win.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yes, of course. I agree, we need to be more diligent and discerning in our voting. We will never have Mr. Perfect, but we do have to many Mr. Wrongs. I don't see the tide turning @Smitty901 . There will eventually be two choices, Fight, or let it go and concede this Republic.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Virginia is going to have a hard time finding qualified LEO if this bullshit passes.

It's high time we all just SAY NO, to any sort of "gun control".

A lot is going to depend on who gets to nominate SCOTUS replacements. Ginsburg, just recently almost kicked the bucket again.

Even if you disagree with Trump, the alternatives are paving the highway to hell for the USA.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Virginia Countys are going to 2A sanctuary.. Going to be some serious lawyering going on soon.
And think of all the 3 letter acronyms that train to kill in VA


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Virginia Countys are going to 2A sanctuary.. Going to be some serious lawyering going on soon.
> And think of all the 3 letter acronyms that train to kill in VA


2A sanctuaries are popping up all across the country. We have counties here in Texas as well. Battle lines being drawn.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> 2A sanctuaries are popping up all across the country. We have counties here in Texas as well. Battle lines being drawn.


Until progressives figure out a way to isolate and identify people, battle lines are only in legislation.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"Specifically, the law says that a person “is guilty of unlawful paramilitary activity” (a class 5 felony) if that person:"

One other thing they did in writing this law is to classify it as a felony. If convicted of a felony you are banned from possessing a firearm for life. It is illegal to even have it in your home just in case you want to argue that it's your spouse's gun. The state calls that constructive possession. Pretty cool trick huh? Convict you with a bullshit law, classify you as a felon, and take your weapons. Im not sure the ballot box is enough to save the constitutional republic anymore.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

+1 on what prepared one said. There is a line we must not cross. I somehow feel that with each passing day the line grows ever closer.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The left has kept the middle ground shifting since the 1934 NFA.

1934: "We don't want to take your guns, we just want to tax machine guns."
1986: "We don't want to take your guns, we just want to stop sale of new machine guns."
1994: "We don't want to take your guns, we just want to ban everything that looks scary."
2019: "Yeah, screw it, we want to take your guns."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is the rub. When you support top down federalism you can’t claim states rights just on the issues you want to be different. States rights went on life support with the confederacy. The plug got pulled when Federal Senates went form being appointed by the governor to popular ballot. This should be easy (years) to over turn in the courts. Mean while it sucks to be in Virginia.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I wonder how many YouTuber's they'll go after.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Until progressives figure out a way to isolate and identify people, battle lines are only in legislation.


For now my friend, for now.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

.......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How do they go from a state which allows open carry to proposing this? The "Land of the Free" ain't the "Land of the Free" anymore.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think everyone needs to download the proposed laws and read them. We are jumping to conclusions to some extent..
On a side note, the/some laws have been around since 87, and one part is being added.
https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/title18.2/chapter9/section18.2-433.2/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I think everyone needs to download the proposed laws and read them. We are jumping to conclusions to some extent..
> On a side note, the/some laws have been around since 87, and one part is being added.
> https://law.lis.virginia.gov/vacode/title18.2/chapter9/section18.2-433.2/


Hell, I learned all that stuff in the military.

Seems it was passed when anti militia activity was at a all time high.

Slick Willie did his part to screw patriots also.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> How do they go from a state which allows open carry to proposing this? The "Land of the Free" ain't the "Land of the Free" anymore.


Good question Annie, Virginia used to be a state of Freedom and Liberty. But not now so I'll give it a go and try to answer you.

Virginia is located right next to Washington DC (as you know). The Federal Tax Dollars that have been extorted from We The People to be spent in Washington DC has grown exponentially over the past 20 years. The number of people who live in Virginia and are supported by the earnings of WE The People has also increased greatly. These people do nothing, produce nothing, created nothing. But they make a good living shuffling our extorted wealth around. They do not want to lose this gig so they vote whatever way their handlers want them to vote.

Hope this helps!

Slippy! :vs_wave:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Good question Annie, Virginia used to be a state of Freedom and Liberty. But not now so I'll give it a go and try to answer you.
> 
> Virginia is located right next to Washington DC (as you know). The Federal Tax Dollars that have been extorted from We The People to be spent in Washington DC has grown exponentially over the past 20 years. The number of people who live in Virginia and are supported by the earnings of WE The People has also increased greatly. These people do nothing, produce nothing, created nothing. But they make a good living shuffling our extorted wealth around. They do not want to lose this gig so they vote whatever way their handlers want them to vote.
> 
> ...


Virginia is one of the richest states per capita. Lots of bureaucrats and govt officials, politicians, etc, etc.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Remember when NY passed a magazine ban that forgot to carve out an exclusion for LEOs?

I bet Virginia doesn't.

Thanks to @Steve40th for the link to the law:


> § 18.2-433.2. Paramilitary activity prohibited.
> A person shall be guilty of unlawful paramilitary activity, punishable as a Class 5 felony if he:
> 
> 1. Teaches or demonstrates to any other person the use, application, or making of any firearm, explosive or incendiary device, or technique capable of causing injury or death to persons, knowing or having reason to know or intending that such training will be employed for use in, or in furtherance of, a civil disorder; or
> ...


What does "civil disorder" translate to, you might ask???


> § 18.2-433.1. Definitions.
> As used in this article:
> "Civil disorder" means any public disturbance within the United States or any territorial possessions thereof involving acts of violence by assemblages of three or more persons, which causes an immediate danger of or results in damage or injury to the property or person of any other individual.


So... you and two buddies cannot be "within the United States or any territorial possessions thereof" and causing "*any* public disturbance" "which causes an immediate danger" to any property or person. 
Yeah... nothing far-reaching or overly broad about that. Nothing as simple as carrying a lawful firearm while having a coffee with the buds could be construed as "causing an immediate danger" by any limp-wristed pussified barista, could ever get you into trouble, which would then lead to questioning on whether you received training with said firearm, ramping the whole thing up to a "class 5 felony".

Nah.. y'all are all fine. This will never be abused. It's good, you're good, nothing to worry about.


----------

